# Suppliers of detailing gear in Central Scotland



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey lads Just a quick question

Are there any sellers of good quality detailing products near Falkirk? i.e. DODO juice, SwissVax etc. 

Halfords just doesnt cut it and im fed up waiting for things to arrive through the post.

Any help would be ace!!:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Swissvax would be from Polished Bliss in Aberdeen

Dodo Juice is from the Wash shop I think in Livingston

the only two walk in places i know of in Scotland....


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Swissvax would be from Polished Bliss in Aberdeen
> 
> Dodo Juice is from the Wash shop I think in Livingston
> 
> the only two walk in places i know of in Scotland....


Cheers well aberdeen is gonna be a no go for me, Livingston is only 20 mins from me .

Cheers


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

does it need to be boutique stuff? you could always try get a hold of your autosmart Rep for some supplies :thumb:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Angel wax and all their products are in Renfrew


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Chemical guys in Blantyre


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> Chemical guys in Blantyre


Take 2 for David :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Cheers guys great help, sounds like a business oportunity around falkirk area for a decent detailing seller if youve got the funds. but livingston and blantyre etc. arent that far away so could be making a wee visit soon.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Mick said:


> does it need to be boutique stuff? you could always try get a hold of your autosmart Rep for some supplies :thumb:


Doesnt need to be boutique stuff, just stuff that works great the only reason i mentioned swissvax and DODO juice are that theyre what works with me so far.... :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

detaillover said:


> Doesnt need to be boutique stuff, just stuff that works great the only reason i mentioned swissvax and DODO juice are that theyre what works with me so far.... :thumb:


hmmmm a Bo'ness guy...... scarey


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> hmmmm a Bo'ness guy...... scarey


Gods country haha... Put it this way the car is locked in the garage every night, i left it out on the street once and the kids were trying to nick my dustcaps and badges, safe to say a quick shout and they ran, now the car never sleeps outside.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

detaillover said:


> Gods country haha... Put it this way the car is locked in the garage every night, i left it out on the street once and the kids were trying to nick my dustcaps and badges, safe to say a quick shout and they ran, now the car never sleeps outside.


Dustcaps and badges? ffs its no G'pans you stay in is it lol


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Dustcaps and badges? ffs its no G'pans you stay in is it lol


Nup just up from the Bo'ness United ground, its not a bad area just kids seem to like shiny things. Ive only been there 5-6 months its my first place, where i stayed with my mum and dad up near kinneil house it was quiet, no badge thieves there lol so not used to having to watch where i park it. Like i said all's well because ive got a decent garage to keep it in away frome 8 year old vandals haha


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

detaillover said:


> Nup just up from the Bo'ness United ground,


Hmmm what do you drive???


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Volvo C30R

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214143


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Washshop are in Linlithgow:
Washshop
Unit 21 E-Net Park
Mill Road Industrial Estate
Linlithgow
West Lothian
EH49 7SF


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Jiffy said:


> Washshop are in Linlithgow:
> Washshop
> Unit 21 E-Net Park
> Mill Road Industrial Estate
> ...


ACE!!! had no idea this existed a wee trip up there tomorrow when i get up i think... they could soon be making a lot of money out of me!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

detaillover said:


> Volvo C30R
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214143


Very nice reflections, inlaws stay in Bo'ness up from the mighty BU park, you might see me cutting about in the car
<<

Or silver Vw Caddy :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Very nice reflections, inlaws stay in Bo'ness up from the mighty BU park, you might see me cutting about in the car
> <<
> 
> Or silver Vw Caddy :thumb:


Will keep my eyes open... give you a toot if i see you :thumb:


----------



## chris197 (Apr 16, 2011)

@detaillover just had a look at your car very tidy, also noticed you have a good size garage and since i'm a fellow fair song singer i could mibi use it when its a bit to sunny to apply my hd wax :thumb: :lol:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

chris197 said:


> @detaillover just had a look at your car very tidy, also noticed you have a good size garage and since i'm a fellow fair song singer i could mibi use it when its a bit to sunny to apply my hd wax :thumb:  :lol:


Aye nae bother just give me a shout :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Jiffy said:


> Washshop are in Linlithgow:
> Washshop
> Unit 21 E-Net Park
> Mill Road Industrial Estate
> ...


Good Shout, went online gave him a phone and picked up my stuff today £114 quid ace stuff though


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry to jump in guys but is there a web page for the blantyre one 
cheers


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

chrissy14xsi said:


> sorry to jump in guys but is there a web page for the blantyre one
> cheers


yeh mate its the chemical guys one, i thought it was cambuslang ?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

chrissy14xsi said:


> sorry to jump in guys but is there a web page for the blantyre one
> cheers


As jj says, I think its cambuslang, but its the chemical guys one, which can be found in the traders section of the site :thumb:


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

ah rite k never knew they were so local i live in ayrshire so u can imagine how hard it is to get decent gear on the day if needed


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Didnt even know Washshop existed!! Is this a walk in and buy outlet?


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

just googled it mate and came across a thread on vxronline and seems the guy(dave) mostly does more online than in his unit but suppose contacting him to arrange something sounds good


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheers bud


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

bgm46 said:


> Cheers bud


sorry bud just re read your post and realised u were talking about the one in livingston


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

bgm46 said:


> Didnt even know Washshop existed!! Is this a walk in and buy outlet?


Was just up their today for some reason the council say he cant operate as a retail outlet so hes only allowed to open it up 22 hours a week but he does mobile valeting as well so not much of a problem.... i gave him a phone on the number provided and he met me there to buy some stuff... decent selection of stuff, DODO juice chemical guys etc. not a huge amount of stock though, but the gear he has is good quality


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

detaillover said:


> Was just up their today for some reason the council say he cant operate as a retail outlet so hes only allowed to open it up 22 hours a week but he does mobile valeting as well so not much of a problem.... i gave him a phone on the number provided and he met me there to buy some stuff... decent selection of stuff, DODO juice chemical guys etc. not a huge amount of stock though, but the gear he has is good quality


Just good to know there is someone local where I can get kit from, only local option up until now was halfrauds..


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

wish i had known about the washshop before i placed an order earlier today, always handy having someone near you can get a few last minute things from !


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Mick said:


> As jj says, I think its cambuslang, but its the chemical guys one, which can be found in the traders section of the site :thumb:


meant to ask you before mick, did you used to own a white punto about 8 years ago ? you might have hauled me out a country lane on the way upto crail one year


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> meant to ask you before mick, did you used to own a white punto about 8 years ago ? you might have hauled me out a country lane on the way upto crail one year


:lol: think senility is creeping in ji, you didnt MEAN to ask me before, you DID ask me.

No mate, ive never had the (dis?)pleasure of owning a Fiat :thumb:

Dare I ask though, how did you end up in a ditch? Were you being a silly boy :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Mick said:


> :lol: think senility is creeping in ji, you didnt MEAN to ask me before, you DID ask me.
> 
> No mate, ive never had the (dis?)pleasure of owning a Fiat :thumb:
> 
> Dare I ask though, how did you end up in a ditch? Were you being a silly boy :lol:


:lol: I thought I might have but I couldn't remember for sure! haha

Im really not sure why I ended up in a ditch, I was trying to turn and my wee saxo hit a 1" mud puddle then it got stuck.

Actually miss that saxo, it was hell of a lot easier to keep than the golf. Smaller too haha!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I know what you mean, wish I could go back to my wee corsa now, compared to my mondeo it was a skoosh case to clean.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Didnt know this place even existed, originally from Bo'ness myself but managed to escape about 7 years ago. Still. this isn't that far from me, maybe 10-15 mins from the house and not that much of a detour on the way to/from work.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That place in Linlithgow is ideal looking at the webpage, especially if you're desperate just give him a phone. I'm sure he'll love the custom and word of mouth.


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Good shout re the place in Linlithgow  I too am from Bo'ness so this is well handy! Not handy on the wallet no doubt lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jesus there is a few of us from round Bo'ness, Grangemouth way these days


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Is there a few bone yuxers oan here?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

m3vert said:


> Is there a few bone yuxers oan here?


ohh aye!! Wont be long before we all meet up for some Bo'ness wedding cake (aka Steak Pie) lmao.


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> ohh aye!! Wont be long before we all meet up for some Bo'ness wedding cake (aka Steak Pie) lmao.


isnt it gala day time soon??


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

father ted said:


> isnt it gala day time soon??


is the Gala Day not just a full scale boxing match??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bgm46 said:


> is the Gala Day not just a full scale boxing match??


Thats Boness ffs oh and dont call it "the Gala day" its the Fair day lol they go nuts, being a weegien my self i make other plans for that day lol.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

* - link removed - *

These bottles look ace, I know exactly where that wee industrial estate is. At the moment my quick detailers are in a clearkote bottle...which is fine and a febreeze bottle! Surfex HD is in an asda's shower spray bottle at some random dillution rate of around 5:1. Might be nice to have ones that are dilluted properly! 

Sucks about him not being able to operate as a retail outlet though.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Fellas,

Can we please refrain from posting links to non traders detailing items/websites.

Our traders on here pay a fair amount of money for the priveledge of advertising. Its one thing to discuss a local shop that may be of use, but to link to their respective sites I feel is unacceptable, and im sure if any of you guys were paying to trade on here you would feel exactly the same.

Thank you for your cooperation in this matter,

Mick


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I visited Keith yesterday and have to say he is a very nice guy and even though he was getting ready for some training from the Autoglym technician he was happy to spend a fair bit of time helping me out. I bought a couple of polishes and Hexi Logic polishing pads from him. He has just started doing the shop up and I am sure in a few weeks time it will be spot on and very handy for us in the Central Belt 
Oh and I'm no biting about the gala day comment


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

m3vert said:


> Well I visited Keith yesterday and have to say he is a very nice guy and even though he was getting ready for some training from the Autoglym technician he was happy to spend a fair bit of time helping me out. I bought a couple of polishes and Hexi Logic polishing pads from him. He has just started doing the shop up and I am sure in a few weeks time it will be spot on and very handy for us in the Central Belt
> Oh and I'm no biting about the gala day comment


hehe i was in there too  he was just about to start his training when i went must have just missed you :wave:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Just thought I'd pop in here and say hi to a few of the locals. 
Mark here fi grange mouth . 
Can't believe there's so many of us here . 
Much shininess in central Scotland lol .


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hi stomper :wave:

welcome to DW


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Mick .
Went up to Washshop in Linlithgow today and although i never met him personally , i got in to buy a few bits (father in law doing building work). Already has a fairly decent selection with more new suppliers on board .
Look forward to his being my next favourite shop , once it becomes one . :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Hail hail hail........
Sleet & snaw
God had that drummed into me for years.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Very nice reflections, inlaws stay in Bo'ness up from the mighty BU park, you might see me cutting about in the car
> <<
> 
> Or silver Vw Caddy :thumb:


Interloper


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Fair day on Friday!! car will be getting a wee fair day treat on Wed and Thurs to get it shining.....

"See the summer sun is gleaming, shining bright ower land and sea....."

Bo'ness boys know the words haha


----------

